# 2016 Keystone Outback 324Cg - 2Nd Half Of 2016



## euskodiac (Nov 9, 2015)

We've been looking at the 324CG now since 2015 models and finally have put a deposit on one locally here in PA. There have been some slight changes to the diamond package that I've noticed and looking forward to picking it up later this week and playing with the features.

Changes I've noticed:

- Added Power stabilizing jacks (2nd generation) instead of the manual

- Added panel to control all lights, awnings, power jacks, slides, etc at front entrance - can also sync Bluetooth phone to power remote

- Added 2nd AC unit to Master

- Modified interior patterns (cosmetic)

- Removed fantastic fan (I'm having one put in by the dealer)

- Removed Rest and Read sleep system

We are trading in our Keystone Springdale with the huge rear bath on this one so we may have additional space to haul our toys around. I'm hoping with all the reviews I've read that I don't have to make modifications to the ramp as we do own a Harley Ultra Classic. I'm going to measure my ground clearance but the whole intent was to have a solution out of the box and not purchase an extender or fabricate one. Looking at the height of the ramp, I don't see an ATV being an issue, just worried about the motorcycles.

I plan to use the camper from April 1st - November 1st so we will really put it to the test next season. Hopefully by then, we can have all our warranty work up to date (if anything comes up).

The only other concern I have is this unit is 4 feet larger than my last unit, hopefully it will not make getting in/out of places that much more difficult. This is my 4th camper unit and it seems they keep getting larger than the last. This is likely the largest I'd like to go for obvious reasons.

I look forward to contributing to this forum and feedback from others.


----------



## Cca410 (Aug 1, 2013)

Did you ever buy a 324?


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

euskodiac said:


> We've been looking at the 324CG now since 2015 models and finally have put a deposit on one locally here in PA. There have been some slight changes to the diamond package that I've noticed and looking forward to picking it up later this week and playing with the features.
> 
> Changes I've noticed:
> 
> ...


Did you end up purchasing yours? We just got the 2016 model and I was curious about your thoughts and especially the ramp. I have a cruiser with a 2" drop... I hope it works! Mine is still in "PDI" at the dealer and we technically pick it up Friday! Woohoo!


----------



## cestlaviethree (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey Guys/Gals,

We just finished our transfer over to full-time in the 324CG its a 2015 model. We have really enjoyed its features and reliability. Although we have made some modification to help with making full time friendly, such as the addition of stabilization bars and bumper upgrade for cargo rack. But it has fit the bill for everything we need.

Here is a link to the video we put together for a review if you are interested..

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks fellow outbackers!

VIDEO Review: 




Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_PTnoeqCbaPJolUwCEqXiA

Facebook Page: https://www.facebook...elpage/?fref=nf

Instagram Page: https://www.instagra...cestlaviethree/


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello fellow Outback 324CG owners and prospects. After much consideration and some advice from other bloggers out there I was encouraged to start my own blog and I'm curious what you think. Please bear in mind that it's still very young and not a whole lot of content yet, and it's mostly my ramblings about some projects I've done. Please check it out and let me know what you think! :gathering:

https://rv-therapy.com/


----------

